# Scottish field herping



## stuart1903 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi does anyone know of any good locations for herping in scotland, more specifically in the aberdeen/shire area. any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Get in touch with your local ARG 

Local Groups - ARGUK | ARG UK


----------



## stuart1903 (Nov 27, 2013)

Will do, thanks very much.


----------

